# Neuanfang in WoW



## HolyTauren (19. März 2011)

*Hallo Buffies,

Da ich nun nach 2 monatiger Pause weider mit WoW anfange, möchte ich Neu anfangen. Ausdiesem Grund möchte ich andere Jetzt-Wieder-Spieler einladen sich meinem Projekt anzuschließen. Ich möchte auf einem neuen Server und neuer Fraktion starten. Aber jetzt kommt ihr ins Spiel! Ich würde alle die sich anschließen möchten bitten an der obigen Umfrage teilzunehmen um zu entscheiden welcher Server und welche Fraktion euch reizen. Es wird durch diesen Thread auch eine Gilde entstehen. Den Namen wird dann gemeinsam ausgesucht.

Ich bitte darum, das sich nur die Leute an der Umfrage beteiligen, welche wirklich interesiert sind, an dem Projekt mitzuarbeiten!



Sonnengrüße von HolyTauren!*


----------



## crankalishez (19. März 2011)

Wäre dabei hast ne PM!


----------



## HolyTauren (19. März 2011)

Das ging ja schon recht fix. Immer weiter so Leute


----------



## HolyTauren (19. März 2011)

Es werden mehr! Bitte melden!


----------



## HolyTauren (22. März 2011)

/push


----------



## Shirotane (23. März 2011)

Da ich auch eine längere Zeit eine World of Warcraft Pause gemacht habe; würde ich mich euch gerne anschliessen; werter Tauren..


----------



## HolyTauren (24. März 2011)

Finde ich gut ich werde warscheinlich noch bis heute abend abwarten und dann anfangen.  Je nachdem welcher Server sich herraus kristalisieren wird


----------



## delacr0ix (24. März 2011)

Schade das du das ganze nicht auf thrall anbietest dann wäre ich sofort dabei. Habe gestern auch nach 1 1/2 Jahren meinen Account mal wieder angemeldet. hatte zwar alle Chars gelöscht habe mein Bankchar mit ein paar gold und erbstücken hats noch überlebt


----------



## HolyTauren (24. März 2011)

Naja ich weiß nicht welcher Server  Haben zwar einige Leute abgestimmt aber von denen haben sich nur 2 Gemeldet von daher werde ich denke ich den Server spontan entscheiden^^


----------



## HolyTauren (24. März 2011)

Wer intereresse hat:

Horde
Thrall
Troll
Dudu 
Escaflown für Infos anwhispern!


----------



## delacr0ix (24. März 2011)

Jop also wenn du es auf Thrall machst bin ich dabei bin heute so gegen 18 00 Online würde mich dann melden.


----------



## HolyTauren (24. März 2011)

Schön  wer mitspielen möchte einfach "Neuanfang" joinen.  Einfach /join Neuanfang!


----------



## HolyTauren (24. März 2011)

So nochmal:
Horde (Thrall PvE)
Troll Druide
Escaflown

Wir suchen noch leute für die Gildensatzung!


----------

